# The Official ATI RV770 Discussion Thread



## Blackfire (Jul 19, 2008)

does anybody knows that Radeon HD 4850 & 4870 has been launched in india or not if yes than do anybody knows its price?

*MODERATOR EDIT*

After Too much speculations about ATi Series Graphic cards, we now have a Complete Rates and Performance information on these Cards !

Ati 4850 = Cheap on Rates, High on Performance = Make = MSI HD4850 = *11000/- (INR)* 

Ati 4870 =  Make = MSI HD4870 = *16000/- (INR)*

**Rates According to India Distributor, may varry in different zones*


----------



## kuki_295 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

They are available in india
Check the itwares
*www.theitwares.com/

Gecube 4850 - 11950 Rs
Gecube 4870 - 19500 Rs
Palit 4850     - 11500 Rs


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

I heard Radeon HD4870 is already available for 16K. 

And Shantanu confirmed that he could get HD4850 for 9.7K 

Edit: 08/08/08: Shantanu again confirmed that he could get HD4870 for 13.5K


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



MetalheadGautham said:


> I heard Radeon HD4870 is already available for 16K.
> 
> And Shantanu confirmed that he could get HD4850 for 9.7K



u kidding me!!!!9.7k!!!
ill sell off my new phone if its true. IS it from ny local store, or some online store?
its still @ 11.5 on itwares


----------



## Blackfire (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



MetalheadGautham said:


> I heard Radeon HD4870 is already available for 16K.
> 
> And Shantanu confirmed that he could get HD4850 for 9.7K


 
bro which company is selling HD4870 for 16k & HD4850 for 9.7k???. at itwares *GeCube 4850 is for 11950 & HD 4870 for 19.5k*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



dOm1naTOr said:


> u kidding me!!!!9.7k!!!
> ill sell off my new phone if its true. IS it from ny local store, or some online store?
> its still @ 11.5 on itwares


yes its true


Blackfire said:


> bro which company is selling HD4870 for 16k & HD4850 for 9.7k???. at itwares *GeCube 4850 is for 11950 & HD 4870 for 19.5k*


HD4870 price I got from The Hindu newspaper. Exclusive of taxes.

HD4850, about that, just see here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=889565&postcount=3739


----------



## Blackfire (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

guys do you know how many companies sells ATI graphic cards in india pls mention them with there name.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



Blackfire said:


> guys do you know how many companies sells ATI graphic cards in india pls mention them with there name.




GE-Cube
Sapphire
Palit
MSI


----------



## Blackfire (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



KaranTh85 said:


> GE-Cube
> Sapphire
> Palit
> MSI


 




& what abt trunks, vegeta & the mighty Gohan.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

MSI HD 4850 512 mb ::: 9.7k ( tax paid )


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



Blackfire said:


> & what abt trunks, vegeta & the mighty Gohan.



???? ..didn't get u...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



KaranTh85 said:


> ???? ..didn't get u...


how did goku forget trunks and vegita?? and even Gohan


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



shantanu said:


> MSI HD 4850 512 mb ::: 9.7k ( tax paid )


Do you realise that its as cheap as a 9600GT ? 
nVidia is getting pwned


----------



## shantanu (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

9600GT was 8K MSI


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



shantanu said:


> 9600GT was 8K MSI


1.7k difference only na ? Its still a much more worthy upgrade. You can overclock the 55nm core like a maniac compared to what you can do with the 65nm 9600GT.

And btw, who is that dealer and where do you stay ? How can you manage to get cheaper deals than IT capitals like Bangalore, Delhi and Mumbai ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

but hd 4850 is 2X powerful than 9600GT

btw gr8 purchase shantanu


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



dOm1naTOr said:


> but hd 4850 is 2X powerful than 9600GT


Not exactly. Its much more powerful but not 2X. But when both are pushed to their limits by overclocking, HD4850 will definitely pwn 9600GT by almost double scores.

*Anyone has any idea how much HD4850 1GB GDDR3 costs ?*


----------



## nvidia (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

^^AFAIK, the 4850 is not only better than the 9600, its better than the 8800GTX.


----------



## shantanu (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

Dehradun is the loation , the dealer is my friend  ,i am also getting a QUAD phenom now  if i get the money done fully


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



nvidia said:


> ^^AFAIK, the 4850 is not only better than the 9600, its better than the 8800GTX.


Hell ya it is. It beats the 9800GTX too.
What surprises me is the fact that nVidia has not released 9800*GT* yet.Is the 9-series too shortlived ? Maybe Thats why nVidia is trying to push the 2xx series onto us.


shantanu said:


> Dehradun is the loation , the dealer is my friend  ,i am also getting a QUAD phenom now  if i get the money done fully


And I thought DDun was only for Army Jawans...
Have you considered getting a Sempron LE for 1.4K now ? Because 780G is so good that it can play HD videos even with Sempron. This way, you can wait for 45nm Phenoms. But if its confirmed that the 45nm phenoms will come out only by november, then forget it and get a 65nm B3. 

And have you already purchased the 780G ? If you are considering OverClocking, and if you are getting an external GPU, its better to go for 790FX if its cheap enough.


----------



## asingh (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



shantanu said:


> Dehradun is the loation , the dealer is my friend  ,i am also getting a QUAD phenom now  if i get the money done fully


 
Shantanu:
Where in Dehra Dun...?? Its close to  my hometown, Mussoorie. Though am based out of New Delhi now. I would love to pick up x 2 HD4850, on my next trip to Uttranchal..???


----------



## shantanu (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

i lived at OLD mussorie ROAD  , its more close to Mussorie  ,yeah i got the 780G , the only thing is that i am getting the Phenom 9550 by tomorrow  so my upgrade gets complete


----------



## nvidia (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



MetalheadGautham said:


> Hell ya it is. It beats the 9800GTX too.
> What surprises me is the fact that nVidia has not released 9800*GT* yet.Is the 9-series too shortlived ? Maybe Thats why nVidia is trying to push the 2xx series onto us.


Yes.. But there's no point in releasing 9800GT now. The 4850 beats the GTX and its so much more cheaper. And the 2xx series cards are insanely overpriced and almost no VFM. The 4870X2 will beat it easily and will be available for a cheaper price.
 GO AMD!

@shantanu: Dont forget to write a review on the Phenom 9550 once you get them


----------



## darklord (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

4850 also beats teh newly launshed GTX 260 which is much more expensive.
Nvidia should go back to the drawing board and launch something really NEW and not the same old stuff again and again with new names.
Would be fun to see what damage the 4870X2 can do.It launches mid of august.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

*4870 X2 Preview scores are posted on Anandtech and Guru3d

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3354
*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4870-x2-preview

It confirms it performs exactly same as 4870 in crossfire mode and it even beats crossfire at high resolutions

It is faster than GTX 280 by good margin
In GRID it even beats GTX 280 SLI scores by about 15 FPS

*


----------



## shantanu (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

what ! a single card pwns 2 x 280GTX  , unbelievable


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

Just read the guru3d review   - AMD seems to be gunning all barrels with the R700.!!! Wow...!


----------



## Blackfire (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



darklord said:


> 4850 also beats teh newly launshed GTX 260 which is much more expensive.
> Nvidia should go back to the drawing board and launch something really NEW and not the same old stuff again and again with new names.
> Would be fun to see what damage the 4870X2 can do.It launches mid of august.


 

no bro 4850 can't beat 260. It is about 10% slower than GTX 260.


----------



## forever (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

Will a 16x 1.0 board be able to fully utilise the 4870x2 or must one get a 2.0 16x board for it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



dOm1naTOr said:


> how did goku forget trunks and vegita?? and even Gohan



dats Ok.. but i like Goku


----------



## Blackfire (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



forever said:


> Will a 16x 1.0 board be able to fully utilise the 4870x2 or must one get a 2.0 16x board for it.


 
i don't think so.



KaranTh85 said:


> dats Ok.. but i like Goku


 
My fav is picolo


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



Blackfire said:


> My fav is picolo



Then y u didn't voted for him in Chit-Chat thread "World's Strongest Super Hero"


----------



## Blackfire (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

i am not regular at this fourm, so i not able to know that there is a poll like that . plus i believe GOKO is strongest but i like picolo more than Goko.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



shantanu said:


> what ! a single card pwns 2 x 280GTX  , unbelievable


Not possible. 
280GTX is currently the most performing card available as far as I can remember.
But its double the price of HD4870 
So It makes much much more sense to go for HD4870 in crossfire, which beats 280GTX single by a huge margin 



nvidia said:


> Yes.. But there's no point in releasing 9800GT now. The 4850 beats the GTX and its so much more cheaper. And the 2xx series cards are insanely overpriced and almost no VFM. The 4870X2 will beat it easily and will be available for a cheaper price.
> GO AMD!
> 
> @shantanu: Dont forget to write a review on the Phenom 9550 once you get them


well, if they manufacture 9800GT with a cheap process and manage to get its cost to the same level that 9600GSO currently is, perhaps they might stand a chance 

Take a look at this guys:

*www.tomshardware.com/charts/deskto...,1621,1565,1605,1557,1618,1564,1584,1617,1563

I wonder where the newer cards are. It perfectly shows that CrossFire is much better than SLI. HD2900XT CF beats 8800GTX SLI, even though indivudually the former is the looser.

And yes, here is a link for only single card comparisons, no crossfire, no sli and no X2 or GX2.

*www.tomshardware.com/charts/deskto...,1621,1565,1605,1557,1618,1564,1584,1617,1563


----------



## Blackfire (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

he must be talking abt *ATI HD 4870X2*


----------



## nvidia (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



MetalheadGautham said:


> well, if they manufacture 9800GT with a cheap process and manage to get its cost to the same level that 9600GSO currently is, perhaps they might stand a chance


If it comes to the entry level sector, yes. Otherwise there is no point in releasing it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

No way they can do it..a new 9800GT[if ever gets released] for prices lower that current 9600GT!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



dOm1naTOr said:


> No way they can do it..a new 9800GT[if ever gets released] for prices lower that current 9600GT!!!


I know... but with the performance difference, I doubt they can sell it at a higher price except to loyal nVidia fans or to people with SLi Motherboards. Heck, even 9600GT at 8K looks pricey compared to HD4850 at 9.7K.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



dOm1naTOr said:


> No way they can do it..a new 9800GT[if ever gets released] for prices lower that current 9600GT!!!



It is very much possible, but maybe not in the coming 6 months..Agree with Gautham, 9600gt is too pricey if u can get a 4850 for 9.7k. Also 9800 gt could be like 8800gt with performance higher than gtx 260 at much lower price.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



MetalheadGautham said:


> I know... but with the performance difference, I doubt they can sell it at a higher price except to loyal nVidia fans or to people with SLi Motherboards. Heck, even 9600GT at 8K looks pricey compared to HD4850 at 9.7K.


Even if it releases the 9800GT, nVidia wont go anywhere. ATi will still continue to dominate. 4850 will surely come down by at least a small margin when the 9800GT comes out. So nvidia stands no chance right now unless they release a new series.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



Hrithan2020 said:


> It is very much possible, but maybe not in the coming 6 months..Agree with Gautham, 9600gt is too pricey if u can get a 4850 for 9.7k. Also 9800 gt could be like 8800gt with performance higher than gtx 260 at much lower price.



but GTX 260 is even better than 9800GTX+, then how cud a 9800GT be better than GTX 260, even if it ll be priced lower ?
I think nvidia cud do better if they moves to GDDR4 or 5. Even the 512 bit mem interface is struggling due to GDDR3. And next limitation is the 65 nm manufacturing technology.
they can solve many problems if they move to 55nm TSMC like lower power consumption, smaller die, more transister counts, better clocks, smaller cards and lower price. But still they are trying to fool around with same old DX 10.0 cards with 65nm  and GDDR3, which they started with the old 8800GT, then on 9600GT, 9800GT, and now on GTX 260/280 too.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



nvidia said:


> Even if it releases the 9800GT, nVidia wont go anywhere. ATi will still continue to dominate. 4850 will surely come down by at least a small margin when the 9800GT comes out. So nvidia stands no chance right now unless they release a new series.



Dont be so sure.For AMD's sake, i hope it doesn't happen in the near future.For all you know, 9800gt may be technically a new series (same architecture,but enormous changes ), but has been named deceptively "9800 gt"(could be manufactured in 40 nm, unlikely as TSMC recently announced a delay in shifting to 40 nm and i'm pretty sure it won't be named 9800 gt as they have shifted the new architecture to a new nomenclature,but just a possibility)..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

I wonder why ATI isnt releasing a card like HD 4850 X2? it shud be pretty cheaper than 4870 X2 and still be a good performing card, close to 4870 X2. and 1Gb shud be enuf and price around 350$ will be sweet.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



dOm1naTOr said:


> I think nvidia cud do better if they moves to GDDR4 or 5. Even the 512 bit mem interface is struggling due to GDDR3. And next limitation is the 65 nm manufacturing technology.
> they can solve many problems if they move to 55nm TSMC like lower power consumption, smaller die, more transister counts, better clocks, smaller cards and lower price. But still they are trying to fool around with same old DX 10.0 cards with 65nm  and GDDR3.



IMO GDDR 5 would be implemented only on their next flagship card, which looking at the current situation would take only a year or so. And TSMC is going to shift to 40nm by Q1/Q2 2009,this time i think nvidia might be the first to jump to newer manuf. tech. if the recent trend continues. Also nvidia is likely to launch 55 nm version of gtx 2xx cards once their stocks are over.(which considering the huge volume of cards they manuf. to give to several AIB's would take at least 6 more months)



dOm1naTOr said:


> I wonder why ATI isnt releasing a card like HD 4850 X2? it shud be pretty cheaper than 4870 X2 and still be a good performing card, close to 4870 X2. and 1Gb shud be enuf and price around 350$ will be sweet.



It'd be really gr8. They wont be released so soon as they'll make 4870 at 300$ seem too pricey.(even if they cost 400-420$)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



dOm1naTOr said:


> I wonder why ATI isnt releasing a card like HD 4850 X2? it shud be pretty cheaper than 4870 X2 and still be a good performing card, close to 4870 X2. and 1Gb shud be enuf and price around 350$ will be sweet.


Actually, looking at the performance of HD4850, I am sure it can handle 1GB RAM alone all by itself...

Anyway, a HD4850X2 will be about 20K, so yes, it will be an awssome card to kick the 20K 9800GTX's a$$.

HD4870X2, if ever released, will only be done if there starts a high demand for GTX280.

I think benchmarks show that HD4850 CF beats GTX280.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

HD 4870 X2 is already gonna release soon, and i saw the 4850X2 too in some preview of the GPU, dun kow if itll see the market or not.

btw, 9800GX2 is still powerful than GTX 280 na? then why nvidia is not putting more money for 9800GX2 production?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



dOm1naTOr said:


> HD 4870 X2 is already gonna release soon, and i saw the 4850X2 too in some preview of the GPU, dun kow if itll see the market or not.
> 
> btw, 9800GX2 is still powerful than GTX 280 na? then why nvidia is not putting more money for 9800GX2 production?


X2 cards have the issue of drawing a wee too much of power


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

but lower than SLI or crossfire
4870X2 draws less power than 4870 crossfire.


----------



## Blackfire (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

HD4870X2 is all set to launch in end of august or at starting of sep. with at price tag of $500+


----------



## toofan (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

Why there is a war of graphic cards. Don't you all think that this is useless. Why not to stick to one place and some organization sets a standards of graphic details and power in the games.
Game manufacturers should follow that standard. and we consumers would feel a great relief that I had bought a  4850 now and this is the limit and I am safe for next 15 or 20 years. Why do we need so much power.
If designers restrict the games it will help many many. That energy, time and money can be used somewhere else productive.
Gaming in not the only field left for development.
Same is with vista who needs it, if it increases our budget and resources to run it. same should be applicable to games.
so think and reply!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



toofan_nainital said:


> We consumers would feel a great relief that I had bought a  4850 now and this is the limit and I am safe for next 15 or 20 years.That energy, time and money can be used somewhere else productive.



Are u seriously joking!! 15-20 yrs!! By then PC's as we know it would have become extinct!!!
U do realise that buying a 4850 means that u can play all games at med settings for at least 4-7 years ( considering that cross-platform games are quite common, and they are mostly restricted by the least common denominator ie. X360) at 720p resolution which is what is offered by these consoles for good-looking games(Am aware that PS3 support 1080p,X360 1080i, but most games wont run well at that resolution in consoles).



toofan_nainital said:


> Why do we need so much power.
> If designers restrict the games it will help many many.
> Gaming (read not Casual) is not meant for the masses.Gaming in not the only field left for development.
> Same is with vista who needs it, if it increases our budget and resources to run it. same should be applicable to games.



Gaming is not for the masses (read not Casual Gaming). If u want ur 4850 to last 15-20 yrs(seriously doubt whether it wont get damaged for that long), just play games like "Penny Arcade", "Mystery Case Files" , "BigFish Games".. 
And do you seriously think those ppl who don't want to get a 7k graphics card, would buy a few games worth more than that..
It's mostly the ones who invest a bit of h/w, who'd buy games..

U do have a point though, in 2-4 yrs time 8600gt would not even meet the minimum requirements of sm games. So, what designers should try to do is to make a game as scalable as possible (meaning min req. something like 6600gt), but with enough eye-candy to please the one's who spend a small nation's GDP on a PC..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

have a look at these guys
*www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=14525
finally some manus has started custom cooler and oced versions of 4850 and 4870...with 1GB and 2Gb versions
it wud be sweet if a dual slot custom cooled 4850 is available for around 11k.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

^^+1

please do tell me if there is a dual slot cooler and 1GB GDDR3 ram version of HD4850 for 11K


----------



## toofan (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



> So, what designers should try to do is to make a game as scalable as possible (meaning min req. something like 6600gt), but with enough eye-candy to please the one's who spend a small nation's GDP on a PC.


@Hariharn : Ya that could be a solution. But these increasing graphics and power need is not good for Bio friendly PCs.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

@toofan_nainital:
You cant stop the development of games. And game developers always keep the hardware available and then design the game. So whatever game is developed, it will be developed only for the current generation of hardware(except for Crysis).


----------



## toofan (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

Crysis would be played decently around 3008 AD????

This will be interesting to know that Does Crysis won any award in any category?
If not then whats the use of that eye candy which only a few percent of Gamers experienced?

If yes then it would surely not of game play, story etc etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

@toofan: if developers increase the graphics then automatically the resource power will 
increase...more RAM,more pixels etc 

3008AD...this is bcoz of moore's law...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



toofan_nainital said:


> @Hariharn : Ya that could be a solution. But these increasing graphics and power need is not good for Bio friendly PCs.



Lemme ask u, who buys Biofriendly PCs.For those ppl, u can get the 2 W PC,otherwise to find the balance b/w a good performer (PC) and a Biofriendly one would be quite hard.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

@toofan_nainital
todays gaming PC,s not as bio friendly as the 2W PC, but is much power efficient than those gaming rigs existed 2 years ago..
that means gaming PC falls in its own category and they too are slowly moving to bio friendly in there own respect. those bio friendly PCs falls in all different category, ie low power PCs.
nothin can substitute for pure performance. and performance too cannot substitute power efficiency.
so let the everyday work CP go bio friendly, while let the gaming rigs falls in the higher category.
after all, even in US, cycles can't fully substitute for Ferrari's even if Ferrari's need 100 ounces of fuel for 1M


----------



## kuki_295 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

Well i suggested 4850 instead of GTX 260 to one of my clan mate and he showed me this, 
*media.bestofmicro.com/P/G/114964/original/avg-framerate3.png

so.....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

HD4850 is never meant to take GTX 260. bt its added advantage when it beats it in some benchs. 4850 is now somewhat a mid range card under 10k. 
its the 4870 X2 thats supposed to take down the GTX 280 and GTX 280 SLI too[to some extend].


----------



## kuki_295 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

oh and he also said this-


> a couple reasons that I'm going with nvidia over ATI. One I'm running an nvidia SLI chipset so if i ever choose two SLI the cards i have to run nvidia, and in general its always a good idea to match chipset to graphics card.... that is if you want your drivers to be stable. second, they just dropped the price of the 260 down to $299 which puts in my budget and only about $10 more then the 4870 plus it use's less power, runs cooler and push's about the same frame rate., and in a few months i will be able to buy another 260 to SLI them.



So i guess Nvidia is still leading in performance but ATI is better in price on performance, but not too much.

so its close game now both have almost same price and performance.


----------



## Blackfire (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

lets wait for the launch of 4870X2 than ATI will hold both PoP & best performance crowns.


----------



## nvidia (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

4870X2 Preview
Doesn't beat the GTX280SLI


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

i can't be true 4870X2 has 2GB of memory.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



Blackfire said:


> i can't be true 4870X2 has 2GB of memory.


What makes you say so?
Few 4850s come with 2GB or VRAM.


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



nvidia said:


> What makes you say so?
> Few 4850s come with 2GB or VRAM.


 
i MEAN THAT 4870 COULDN'T beat 280 in high resolution because of it 512Mb of ram & it is expected that with 1GB of of ram for 4870, it could come very very close in performance to 280gtx or even beat it because with 512mb of memory 4870 is just 15% slower tha 280GTX.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

^^Oh.. Yes I agree with that. If it comes with 2GB of memory then it will surely kick GTX280's a$$


----------



## shantanu (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

guys ! any way to get 3dmark detail without going online ? i did the test but my card broke the record for the stove edition in this forum and reached 134 C  , i tried to patch the BIOS but it vain 

am getting 57FPS will ful details and 4 GB system RAM in Crysis , less or  ok ?


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

^^
Thats HOT. My replaced electric stove went upto 127C!
And at what resolution did you play the game? 
With highest settings and at 1280x1024 resolution, thats good.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

yeah it was 1280 x 1024  !  i am praying that i get that FAn problem fixed soon


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

Oh then you're getting more FPS than what was there in the review in Anandtech. I think it was around 40FPS there. 
And you better get the card replaced. Run ATi Tool and check your temperatures by running it for about 30 minutes. 

This makes me think that some sites are not providing proper reviews.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

its on a little load, i play for 10 mins and get a warning by control center, about stability something , dont exactly remember, checked the log it was 134 C  , daymn, i searched google and and Dominator told me there is a BOS problem which is having this FAN to run slow  , so i emailed MSI and they said they will provide me with a official BIOS release soon  , else they will Replace my card  till then i am tinckering with the card BIOS  lol !


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

^^Lol.. Cant you increase the fan speed from ATi Control Center or whatever its called?
Try to increase the fan speed from RivaTuner. I'm not sure if you can do that with ATi cards.


----------



## forever (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



shantanu said:


> guys ! any way to get 3dmark detail without going online ? i did the test but my card broke the record for the stove edition in this forum and reached 134 C  , i tried to patch the BIOS but it vain
> 
> am getting 57FPS will ful details and 4 GB system RAM in Crysis , less or  ok ?



Woah! What card do you have, 4870/4850? Did you try increasing the fan speed? i run my 4850 on 70% fan speed and it idles under 50c and 65-70c under load


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

@forever
i think uve got a card with newer BIOS. older one's fan speed is locked at 30% and cannot be run faster by ny means from any s/w.
which card have u got?


----------



## forever (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



dOm1naTOr said:


> @forever
> i think uve got a card with newer BIOS. older one's fan speed is locked at 30% and cannot be run faster by ny means from any s/w.
> which card have u got?



A Gecube 4850.


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

If your computer still heats even after you increase fan speed to 100% just do what i have done, remove the cover of the case( many expert don't approve it ) or apply AS5 of the GPU core but for that you have to remove fan from the GF.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

removing the plastic case wont help as the pushed air fails to run thru the fins nd might escapes from sides which fails the purpose,nd thereby reduce the efficiency of the heatsink. But applying a better thermal paste like AS5 or MX2 wud be better.
but do it as ur last choice, nd might void the warranty.
first see if u can get fixed bios from MSI or RMA the card with newer bios. or try to fix the fa speed by flashing it manually.
make a cone[with mouth diameter just higher than the diameter of current GPU fan]  type out of X-ray film and use cellophane tape to affix it to the GPU fan and attach a 120mm fan to the cone and this might help i cooling untill the bios is fixed. actually it might be even more effective that bios fix, but will be uglier on looks.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

no reply yet from MSI  ! i think i will manually tweak it !


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

^^Just wait before you tweak. Might void your warranty. Can't you increase the fan speed from ATi Catalyst Control Center?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



Blackfire said:


> If your computer still heats even after you increase fan speed to 100% just do what i have done, remove the cover of the case( many expert don't approve it ) or apply AS5 of the GPU core but for that you have to remove fan from the GF.


  my GF ( girl F ) does not have a FAN attanched  lol ! i already did MX-2 which i bought from the INDIA distri @ 300 bucks  no good !they said might take 3 days for the paste to settle ! weird 



nvidia said:


> ^^Just wait before you tweak. Might void your warranty. Can't you increase the fan speed from ATi Catalyst Control Center?


 
is there a option ? i didnt found any ?


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

^^I haven't used ATi CCC. Try RivaTuner also.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

i gues mine is the MICROWAVE EDITION  lolzzz ! downloading Rivatuner  ( i think its for nvidia)


----------



## nvidia (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

^^Damn... Your Microwave Edition beat my Electric Stove 8600GT.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

my fren's old FX 5950 Ultra was an induction stove edition which easily crosses 140c, yet was oober stable.
@shantanu
just ask MSI guys that if u can manually do it? and will it void the warranty?
and is they didnt bring up with a soln soon, then the card might be ashes and they ll have to RMA it.

btw, yup it ll take some days, i mean a min of 50~75 hrs of working for the paste to acquire its true property. At first its state is not good for heat transfer, but its easy to apply. After its been treated to heat of bout 100c for some hours, its chemical structure changes and its heat transfer property ill begin to show up.
ive read it somewhere on net...on a comparison b/w diff pastes.
also, any aftermarket cooler that was built for HD 3850 or 3870 will fit perfectly for HD 4850/4870.
but still, those cooler's fan will draw power from card's connector, so will run under speed, due to bios bug. But those cooler's which draws external power from a molex for the GPU might works perfectly.


----------



## janitha (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



dOm1naTOr said:


> my fren's old FX 5950 Ultra was an induction stove edition which easily crosses 140c, yet was oober stable.
> @shantanu
> just ask MSI guys that if u can manually do it? and will it void the warranty?
> and is they didnt bring up with a soln soon, then the card might be ashes and they ll have to RMA it.
> ...




True about AS-5 but not MX-2, which doesn't need a breaking in period or thermal cycles AFAIK.


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*



shantanu said:


> my GF ( girl F ) does not have a FAN attanched  lol ! i already did MX-2 which i bought from the INDIA distri @ 300 bucks  no good !they said might take 3 days for the paste to settle ! weird
> 
> 
> 
> is there a option ? i didnt found any ?


 

i mean graphic card


----------



## shantanu (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

^ i know man ! kiddin  ,

well problem solved at last  ! the IDLE temperature is about 56C now and at loads it is going to 70 atmost  after 4 hrs.. 

Solution : MSI gave me a BIOS file to update  

Thanks MSI and everyone


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: ATI HD 4870 & 4850 launch & price?*

If HD4850 is Rs. 9.7K, whats the current price of HD4870 ? And is the 1GB version available yet ? I think 512mb is soon going to become obsolete, and I think it will be horrible for anyone if a repeat of the old 7900GT situation occures, when people prefered to buy 256mb version over the 512mb version.

@Shantanu: How about making changing this thread title "The Official ATI RV770 Discussion Thread" ? I am sure it will take a lot of time for the hype to disappear.


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 6, 2008)

well 1gb version of 4870 hasn't launched yet but i expect it to launch in this month only.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 6, 2008)

^And the 1GB version will be awesome.. IMO the current 512MB version is a bottleneck.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

I think maybe ATi themselves did not realise in the pre-launch days that RV770 is going to become a HUGE success. Perhaps they underestimated their own GPUs.

And yes, the last thing I want to see in the market now is a Radeon HD4870 with 1GB ram which is GDDR3 instead of GDDR5. Thats going to take away all the good things said about the chip. They N.E.E.D. to give 1GB GDDR5 to do something good.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 7, 2008)

^^But that will also increase the cost of the card. But if the card can be sold under 25k, then it will still have good vfm.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

Surely it can't be _that_ expensive ? 
Rs. 10,000 extra for 512MB extra GDDR5 RAM makes NO SENSE.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 7, 2008)

^^AFAIK, the 4870 costs around 18k. And adding 1GB of GDDR5 will cost a lot more..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 7, 2008)

@nvidia
4870 is under 15k locally which is just 5k more expensive than 4850.
And we get a better cooler, higher clock GPU, GDDR5 instead of the GDDR3 etc for that 5k

so i think ATI can easily produce 1GB 4870 under 20k.

btw whats the min price of 260 GTX in here?
last when i heard was for some 26k
1GB 4870 will easily beat 260GTX and even challenge GTX 280.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 7, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^AFAIK, the 4870 costs around 18k. And adding 1GB of GDDR5 will cost a lot more..


Nope. 4870 is available at little less than 15K. This for the 512MB version. An extra 512MB should not increase the cost beyond 18K IMO. 3K for 512MB itself is a bit high. I seriously doubt GDDR5 can be THAT expensive.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well well well! What did i miss?
I can see that my good friends are talking about the 1GB graphics cards. Psyched!
Well actually 1GB won't make a big difference into 4850,4870. Those 512MB are more than enough. 
I read a review at guru3d that used a 512MB 4850 & a 2GB 4850 & the difference was marginal. Infact, 512MB shows much better performance than the 2GB version. 
Well we can count on HD4870X2, thats about to wait but - more beef isn't always better!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Well well well! What did i miss?
> I can see that my good friends are talking about the 1GB graphics cards. Psyched!
> Well actually 1GB won't make a big difference into 4850,4870. Those 512MB are more than enough.
> I read a review at guru3d that used a 512MB 4850 & a 2GB 4850 & the difference was marginal. Infact, 512MB shows much better performance than the 2GB version.
> Well we can count on HD4870X2, thats about to wait but - more beef isn't always better!


We are talking about HD48*7*0 not HD48*5*0 

Since you mentioned HD4850, I would like to say that it too can do with a ram increase, to maybe 640MB or 768MB.


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 8, 2008)

@*dOm1naTOr*@
@MetalheadGautham@

Guys i am seacrching but couldn't find any 4870 retailing bellow 17.5k. So guys could you tell me which company is selling 4870 under 15K & from where i can buy it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> @*dOm1naTOr*@
> @MetalheadGautham@
> 
> Guys i am seacrching but couldn't find any 4870 retailing bellow 17.5k. So guys could you tell me which company is selling 4870 under 15K & from where i can buy it.


MSI is under 15K.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2008)

guys ! hot news ! MSI HD 4870 == 13500/- :O ! my friend quoted me ! he is asking me 4.5 k more to get this card ? should i take it?
lol

oh man ! cant wait ! dying .... is it worth it ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

shantanu said:


> guys ! hot news ! MSI HD 4870 == 13500/- :O ! my friend quoted me ! he is asking me 4.5 k more to get this card ? should i take it?
> lol
> 
> oh man ! cant wait ! dying .... is it worth it ?


*OMGWTH *
Ithna sasta yeh card ? 
*ITS DAMN WORTH IT *

And you better add these prices to the first post as a mod edit so that guys who want quick answers can see them.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2008)

okey ! tell me should i upgrade or wait for 1 gb card ? i will order right now , so plz tell quick  , i am having adreneline RUSH lol ! tell me fast


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 8, 2008)

shantanu said:


> okey ! tell me should i upgrade or wait for 1 gb card ? i will order right now , so plz tell quick  , i am having adreneline RUSH lol ! tell me fast


I strongly feel 1GB wait is good, but then again, you need to hear other people's views too. Or even better, consult some solid benchmarks.

And if I was in your position, I would keep the card as it is, simply because I don't game as much. So first go back and see if you *really* need the power of HD4870. VFM is there, but do you NEED more power than you already have ?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2008)

i dont really game now , as i am in work more ! its just that i love to upgrade ! but i bought the card and upgraded my system just for GTAIV lol ! so i think i can wait !

First post edited


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2008)

Shantanu just wondering did you try th fan fix for your HD4850? I just got my card & just after a hardcore session with Crysis my card too was displaying 101 degrees & idling at 68 degrees.Applied the fan fix & voila, it now idles at 52 degrees & 68 degrees at load.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 8, 2008)

yup MSI sent me a New BIOS
and its done 

btw , how much FPS are you getting ? @ 1280 x 1024 ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> We are talking about HD48*7*0 not HD48*5*0
> 
> Since you mentioned HD4850, I would like to say that it too can do with a ram increase, to maybe 640MB or 768MB.



I still don't think that 1GB 4870 will make a much difference, the more RAM is useful at higher resolution.
I m more onto the *4870x2* side for having 2GB! I think this will make a difference but not much.
But 4870 in X-Fire will definitely a better choice.
I m waiting for some benchmarks!



shantanu said:


> guys ! hot news ! MSI HD 4870 == 13500/- :O ! my friend quoted me ! he is asking me 4.5 k more to get this card ? should i take it?
> lol
> 
> oh man ! cant wait ! dying .... is it worth it ?



Wait! Is he saying that he can get the card for u in 13500+ 4500? 
Man the cheapest 4870 on Newegg is for $280 which is still cheaper than this.

If he is getting it for 13500/- then this is the best deal u can ever get!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 9, 2008)

shantanu said:


> btw , how much FPS are you getting ? @ 1280 x 1024 ?


I only benchmarked Crysis till now.The utility showed me Min:20.1 FPS, Avg: 36.41 FPS & Max: 49 FPS.This was @1280x1024 with everything high without any AA & forced 16X AF from CC.So far I'm pretty impressed with it's performance.Will load a few more games & will keep this thread updated may be.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 9, 2008)

does anybody know the prices in kolkata for 4850/4870?  
has any1 from kolkata bought one of these cards?


----------



## regenade (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ Where is the HD 4850 available for 13.5k...
I dont see any sources being quoted for the HD 4870 or the HD 4850. Plz include the brand distri name etc


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

^^Dehra Dun. MSI. HD4870 512MB GDDR5 for 13.5K. HD4850 512MB GDDR3 for 9.7K.

edit:

hey everyone, newengg.com has MSI HD4850 512MB GDDR3 for sale at 145$ 
thats like Rs. 6,000


----------



## regenade (Aug 9, 2008)

Can the buyer who bought it at least post a scanned bill or something. I dont believe this...when this is nt available anywhere at even 15k...hw come its available in Dehra Dun for 13.5k

Or even better if he can get for members for 13.5k


----------



## shantanu (Aug 9, 2008)

i didnt buy 4870 yet ! but i can provide a quotation from the dealer ? if wanted ?


----------



## regenade (Aug 9, 2008)

Sure that will help a lot 
I will need quotation for both the HD 4850(9.7k tax paid) & HD 4870 (13.5k tax paid)
Will conact u on yahoo IM if u dnt mind


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2008)

Shantanu, do wait for the 1 GB version.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 9, 2008)

Guys the 48xx cards have 256-bit memory interface. In case they had 512-bit then nVidia's cards wouldn't come even close to these cards right?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2008)

^^^^ Nope, having a bigger memory bus doesn't always results in good performance.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 9, 2008)

^^But the memory bandwidth will be more right? So wont it increase the performance of these cards in particular?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 9, 2008)

yup, for such a capable and efficient GPU, 512 bit will surelly help[4850].
but for a 4870, the GDDR5 is already fast enuf to keep up with the GPU. and GPU will find it hard to tax the memory...even at 256 bit. 
but 256 bit GDDR3 clocks arent enuf to juice 4850, but 256 bit GDDR5 is enuf to joice 4870.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 10, 2008)

where do i get these prices,i have called up dealers and asked them they are quoting very different prices 4850 for about 11k and 4870 for 19k i would really like to know if anyone has really bought 4870 for 14k anywhere in india ? if yes where is that ? be it mumbai,delhi or  banglore ....for those price i can call up my friends to pick one card for me courier it to me ...it will be much cheaper for me anyway....


----------



## nvidia (Aug 10, 2008)

^^4870 maybe expensive in some places even now, but 19k is too much when people say that its available for about 14k!
Don't buy it for that price.


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> does anybody knows that Radeon HD 4850 & 4870 has been launched in india or not if yes than do anybody knows its price?
> 
> *MODERATOR EDIT*
> 
> ...



Where all.?.any dealers in Delhi/North India....? 

If 4870 =  13500: wow...! Superb VFM.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 10, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^4870 maybe expensive in some places even now, but 19k is too much when people say that its available for about 14k!
> Don't buy it for that price.



all i m asking the place people have bought it for 14k ? is it in delhi ? or mumbai ? if yes ...which shop ?...thats my simple question if someone has bought it for that price.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ Dehra Dun


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey guys should I go for 4850 instead of GF 9800 GTX+ .
I want to play all the recent titles on almost full settings .
My config is :
Intel C2D 6750 2.66 GHz
Intel DG33FB mthbd
2 X 1GB dual channel 667 MHz RAM
400 W Zebronics plus PSU.


Also tell me if my PSU is sufficient to run it or I should go for Corsair VX450W .


----------



## toofan (Aug 10, 2008)

@metal are you from dehradoon. Is 4870 is available at Rs 13500 at deharadoon
????????


----------



## shantanu (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah ! guys : one thing to make clear is , i got the 4850 and the quoted price for 4970 is from a friend who is a dealer, he gave me special discounts   ! so you might find it in delhi with near by prices  ! but yes say its available at 13.5 k at Dehradun ! i am from Dehradun !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

But even 14K is good for HD4870.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 11, 2008)

[rApToR];912855 said:
			
		

> Hey guys should I go for 4850 instead of GF 9800 GTX+ .
> I want to play all the recent titles on almost full settings .
> My config is :
> Intel C2D 6750 2.66 GHz
> ...



Dude the 9800GTX+ requires dual 6-pin power connection so u definitely  need a better PSU.  So look for some PSU which can run dual 12V rail like CM Xtreme 600W, Corsair HX620.
But HD4850 requires single 6-pin so u can easily get it on Corsair HX450W as the min. requirement for HD4850 is 450W.
9800GTX+ requires a min of 475W on a 26A rating with dual 6-pin. 

I rather suggest either VX550 or CM Xtreme 600W if 9800GTX+ is ur choice.



imgame2 said:


> all i m asking the place people have bought it for 14k ? is it in delhi ? or mumbai ? if yes ...which shop ?...thats my simple question if someone has bought it for that price.



YEah, no from Delhi, Mumbai, B'lore buying 4870? Or atleast provide the contact details whosoever is selling 4870 for 13500/-
I mean its still cheaper than the "19000/-" block!


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2008)

shantanu said:


> yeah ! guys : one thing to make clear is , i got the 4850 and the quoted price for 4970 is from a friend who is a dealer, he gave me special discounts   ! so you might find it in delhi with near by prices  ! but yes say its available at 13.5 k at Dehradun ! i am from Dehradun !




Please tell me the Dealer name (and phone number)..?


----------



## [rApToR] (Aug 11, 2008)

Guys Plz tell me about the performance difference between the 9800 GTX+ and HD 4850 ?
I just want to play latest games like STALKER and GRID !!!
Reply ssoon


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 11, 2008)

[rApToR];913056 said:
			
		

> Guys Plz tell me about the performance difference between the 9800 GTX+ and HD 4850 ?
> I just want to play latest games like STALKER and GRID !!!
> Reply ssoon



*images.anandtech.com/graphs/atiradeonhd4870_062408145208/17129.png

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3341&p=1


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 11, 2008)

@shantanu@

bro can you tell me the contact no. & postal address from where i can buy 4870 at 13.5k in delhi.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 11, 2008)

I can tell you the name and address of importer, rest is on you  ! 

its : ACRO EnGINEERING
C-87, DDA Sheds, Okhla Industrial Area,
Phase-1, New Delhi 110020
ph : 011 46516449



asigh said:


> Please tell me the Dealer name (and phone number)..?


 
i dont take orders dude !!!


----------



## toofan (Aug 11, 2008)

@shantnu
I frequently visits Dehradun. Whenever I have to buy will you help me there with my shopping.

I had to buy HD 4850 or 4870 + a psu(budget 2.5k).

And guys Any suggestions for the brand i must go within that budget for psu.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 11, 2008)

what i don't understand is why is available at 13.5k in dehradun and at other places its close to 19k ? anybody from delhi mumbai please confirm the price at their place ?....and please help us to give the correct price. ....if its available at 13.5k in dehradun ..i will go to dehradun and buy it from there ...my journey will cost me 1 k ..but at 14.5k it will be worth ..is it not ?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 11, 2008)

sure man ! will help you but i dont confirm you will get the same price as my dealer did me a favour(personally my friend) !

imgame it is not available at Dehradun in 13.5 k : make clear note it was a pricing for me ! a pricing at which distributor receives the card from Importer  , so its not for public SALE  its for me as he is a very good friend of mine !


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 11, 2008)

shantanu said:


> sure man ! will help you but i dont confirm you will get the same price as my dealer did me a favour(personally my friend) !
> 
> imgame it is not available at Dehradun in 13.5 k : make clear note it was a pricing for me ! a pricing at which distributor receives the card from Importer  , so its not for public SALE  its for me as he is a very good friend of mine !



in short its not available at 13k or even 14k anywhere else for public right ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 11, 2008)

*ALL 48xx queries and remarks here.*

The false news has been circulating off late that AMD cards over heat and require massive amounts of power. In an effort to prove that wrong, I want the owners of these cards to post their complaints and experiences here.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

shantanu said:


> imgame it is not available at Dehradun in 13.5 k : make clear note it was a pricing for me ! a pricing at which distributor receives the card from Importer  , so its not for public SALE  its for me as he is a very good friend of mine !


Ask him for what price he's selling the card for everyone else...


----------



## shantanu (Aug 11, 2008)

okay , will do that !


----------



## aytus (Aug 11, 2008)

hey even if he makes a profit of 1k per card . its not a bad deal for him .. nd maybe u can tell him about 4-5 orders will be placed from our forum if he can keep his pricing competetive.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

^^yeah. if he sees the exitement his prices have caused here, he might even oblige to take orders from some people here and send 'em cards.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 11, 2008)

thats the minimum price for hd 4870 i could get which is lesser than local dealer too 

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2281.


----------



## shantanu (Aug 11, 2008)

Guys he told me he cant privide bills to anyone as he is a Distributor and by Rules he cannot sell to individuals  ! i can show you my bill if you guys want me to  , but i says he cannot deal with individuals, while he can have you guys get the card from Delhi at competitive prices


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 11, 2008)

well i don't think its wise to buy a 10k card without a bill but i would like to know what competitive price he can offer in delhi....if delhi people are providing a bill that can be a option


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

^^But it surely wont be that cheap! Will cost at least 16k IMO.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 11, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^But it surely wont be that cheap! Will cost at least 16k IMO.



thats what lynx quotes -17.4k

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2281

i m sure by one month it will come down to 16k ...atleast i hope so


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

Even if it doesn't it still has awesome VFM!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 12, 2008)

actually in normal cases a dealer will get only bout 300~400 bucks for selling a sub 15k ocomputer peripheral, if the dealer is reliable and has good sale.
So at max it wud be 14.5k...after all its only bout 260~270$ abroad. So 19k seems totally insane.
and also, it MSI which is damn cheaper nowadays...other brands will be 1~1.5k more expensive. And MSI dn compromise on quality and support. Its just easily available here.
and itwares price list is very older. that 19k is the price when first it was launched and started to appear in Indian market.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

**www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4850-2-gb-gddr3-review/3
4850 2GB GDDR3.*

Check the review guys. The 2GB GDDR3 is of no use at all. Almost the same performance as the 512MB GDDR5 and in some games the 512MB version performs better than the 2GB version. Shows the power of GDDR5.

After reading this review, I'm feeling that memory is the ultimate bottleneck in the GTX280. Otherwise it had a good chance of beating ATi cards.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 12, 2008)

so whats the latest best price of hd4870 ? .....people are saying all sorts of things but point is i m not able to find a single shop which sell that card even for 15 k


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 12, 2008)

^ where do u live?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> **www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4850-2-gb-gddr3-review/3
> 4850 2GB GDDR3.*
> 
> Check the review guys. The 2GB GDDR3 is of no use at all. Almost the same performance as the 512MB GDDR5 and in some games the 512MB version performs better than the 2GB version. Shows the power of GDDR5.
> ...


Ofcourse 2GB GDDR3 is no use at all on a HD4850. I think something between 512MB and 1GB would be ideal, since it has better performance than the 768MB 8800GTX.

And did you know that this 2GB version was actually clocked BELOW common 512MB cards ?

Even if 280GTX beats ATI cards, I doubt it would still be as VFM. Add DDR5 to it and its cost would scale to a new height. Even if they bring in a 55nm Die Shrink, it wouldn't manage to go below its current price. And this wouldn't perform sufficiently better than HD4870 to warrant the price.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And did you know that this 2GB version was actually clocked BELOW common 512MB cards ?


Err... What do you mean? The 2GB version is GDDR3. So its obviously clocked below the GDDR5 512 MB version.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Err... What do you mean? The 2GB version is GDDR3. So its obviously clocked below the GDDR5 512 MB version.


I mean, normal MSI HD4850 512MB GDDR3 GPU had a processor clock speed HIGHER than this "special" HD4850 2GB GDDR3. More memory, higher cost but lesser clock.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh.. I was actually comparing with the GDDR5 version from that review.

Its clear now that there is no point in buying the 2GB GDDR3 version. Maybe a 1GB GDDR5 card could give some boost in the performance.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Oh.. I was actually comparing with the GDDR5 version from that review.
> 
> Its clear now that there is no point in buying the 2GB GDDR3 version. Maybe a 1GB GDDR5 card could give some boost in the performance.


Its HD48*50* not HD48*70*. It doesn't make sense to ship 48*50* with GDDR5 since its a budget card.

768MB to 1GB GDDR3 for HD48*50* would be perfect. Nothing more is needed.

On the other hand, HD48*70* badly needs 1GB GDDR5 RAM.


----------



## regenade (Aug 13, 2008)

So how to get the card even at 15k! We dont want to know abt if 1GB DDR5 will fare better


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 13, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ where do u live?



chennai...but i don't mind shops of mumbai and delhi if any shop sell hd4870 for 15k in mumbai or delhi i will be more than willing to buy from there

price update of 4850 and 4870 --

palit 4850 - 10800/--
gecube 4850-11200/--

hd4870 -18500/--

prices @theitwares -- *theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm


and lynx has much better to offer-

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=201

zotac gtx260 -18.9k
POV gtx260-18.6k

gecube hd4870 -18.1k
sapphire hd4870 -17.4k

palit hd4850 sonic (pre-Oced version @685MHz instead of 625MHz with dual slot cooler)
--11k
gecube hd4850 (plain)-11k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

^^ That Palit HD4850 Sonic OC with Dual Slot Cooler looks AWSSOME


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> c
> palit 4850 - 10800/--
> gecube 4850-11200/--



 Palit.....thoda aur kam ho ja....plsss...@least 3k more less


----------



## asingh (Aug 13, 2008)

When will it hit the sweet spot < 10K hd4850)....!!!


----------



## regenade (Aug 13, 2008)

So where are the HD 4870 for 13.5k !

Enough I guess the 1st post should be edited with the proper prices !


----------



## aytus (Aug 13, 2008)

The only reason one would get that 2gb 4850 wud be if someone would want to do some casual gaming at ultra high resolutions.. otherwise it makes more sense to go for 4870 if you game at less then 5 megapixel display. now nvidia is trying to lure customers(read tryin to save its grace) by offering power packs and new forceware. ati is hitting nvidia where it hurts the most. *4870x2 is officially out/.*


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 13, 2008)

@moderator@

IF nobody except shantanu can get 4870 at these prices then it is not right to show these prices to an average consumes because it is misleading. The price Quote that i get from MSI for 4850 is 12k & 4870 costs 19K that too in delhi.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

^^Then edit it yourself.

11K for Palit HD4840 Sonic Overclocked with Dual Slot cooler looks too sweet even then.
16K is the cost of HD4870 btw.


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 13, 2008)

it is official now, ATI 4870X2 is now fastest card on earth & it is 25% better on average than the GeForce GTX 280 and up to 51% at the highest resolutions. it is priced at 500-550$.



MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Then edit it yourself.
> 
> 11K for Palit HD4840 Sonic Overclocked with Dual Slot cooler looks too sweet even then.
> 16K is the cost of HD4870 btw.


 
y i edit myself, you are telling palit prices whereas i am telling MSI prices.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 13, 2008)

^Dude the first post is yours... Only you can edit it other than moderators.. So update the prices in the first post..


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^Then edit it yourself.
> 
> 11K for Palit HD4840 Sonic Overclocked with Dual Slot cooler looks too sweet even then.
> 16K is the cost of HD4870 btw.



where is it costing 16k ...tell me the shop name and place please. ...!


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 13, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^Dude the first post is yours... Only you can edit it other than moderators.. So update the prices in the first post..


 
but bro mod have edited it with the prices, So is this right that i delete there matter?


----------



## shantanu (Aug 13, 2008)

First post edited ! guys my dealer is ready to sell the card at 10500/- and he will provide the Bill with it   !

but let us find 5 to 10 orders  ! pease PM me ! and also suggest ...

also he is ready at 15k for 4870


----------



## regenade (Aug 14, 2008)

kya bhai Shantanu 

From 13.5k to 15k ....lot of interest doen't mean ur dealer will jack up prices like this


----------



## shantanu (Aug 14, 2008)

whoa man ! get it from where you want to then  after your request i think i should also jack up 500 ? wat say ?  

dude ! the price he gave me was his own buy ! is he your relative or a social worker to spend shipping without his profit and even pay from his own pocket ! no way !

and after getting the direct feedback ! i am sorry guys i wont be able to help anyone in buying ! 

those who might be traveling from or to dehradun are welcome to PM me ! i can help you get the card at that price


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 14, 2008)

Even at 15K, its a better buy than Zotac 9800GTX+


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 14, 2008)

@shantanu@

what will be the payment method.

& if i pick it up from dehradun can you get it at 13.5k?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 14, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> @shantanu@
> 
> what will be the payment method.
> 
> & if i pick it up from dehradun can you get it at 13.5k?


That would be asking for too much 
How can you expect someone to sell you a product at its cost price when he doesn't even KNOW you ?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> @shantanu@
> 
> what will be the payment method.
> 
> & if i pick it up from dehradun can you get it at 13.5k?



Yeah this is a great option for all potential buyers of HD4870! If 4870 is selling for 13500?- in dehradun, then also its a great price. I mean one can actually go there & buy it from there, this one is still be cheaper.
Or Shantanu can make it a GO!



MetalheadGautham said:


> How can you expect someone to sell you a product at its cost price when he doesn't even KNOW you ?



No offense but How many people know each other in bazaar section of the forum? It's just a matter of trust my friend!


----------



## regenade (Aug 14, 2008)

^^dude ! the price he gave me was his own buy ! is he your relative or a social worker to spend shipping without his profit and even pay from his own pocket ! no way !

I told because he quoted 13.8k tax paid to me on phone ! And ya 13.5k was only for u,why did u post the price then  and now 16k gr8 going...after all we dont know each other well....so why care & help anybody. Gr8 comment on the event of Independence day ...long live Digit forum ...what attitude u ppl have...that also from Mods!


----------



## shantanu (Aug 14, 2008)

my mistake i gave you his phone no. ! he told me not to leak the prices.. and the thread was edited on users request  ! he never quoted you anything like that ! he told me that he told you that he gave me the card treating me as a family member , as he would buy for himself.. everyone helps everyone here !!!

and call him right now to ask what did he quote me for other ? you have his no. !


----------



## regenade (Aug 14, 2008)

Lets work it out Shantanu


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 15, 2008)

here is how the palit 4850 sonic(pre overclocked version) looks and perform available @ 11k at lynx now 

*forum.palit.biz/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=196&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

by any means its  a cool i guess.


----------



## allanb4me (Aug 15, 2008)

shantanu said:


> First post edited ! guys my dealer is ready to sell the card at 10500/- and he will provide the Bill with it  !
> 
> but let us find 5 to 10 orders  ! pease PM me ! and also suggest ...
> 
> also he is ready at 15k for 4870


 
i m ready for this price..
hey but make doubly sure tat this is gddr5... coz @ lamington rd there is 4870 gddr3.. @ tat price..


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 15, 2008)

Guys AMD will also launch ATI 4850X2


----------



## shantanu (Aug 15, 2008)

i am wondering first post of a guy, asking for buying


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 15, 2008)

shantanu said:


> i am wondering first post of a guy, asking for buying


 

matlab???


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> here is how the palit 4850 sonic(pre overclocked version) looks and perform available @ 11k at lynx now
> 
> *forum.palit.biz/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=196&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
> 
> by any means its  a cool i guess.



Thanks for sharing the review. The card looks good. Want to see benches...real time stuff like Crysis, UT3..!


----------



## forever (Aug 15, 2008)

> According to AMD, even its watered down .v.ersion of the R700 with DDR3 memory will make short work of Nvidia'a flagship GTX280.
> 
> The company claims a performance lead of anywhere from 8 to 34 percent in current titles against the GTX280. As the HD4850 X2 is set to sell at $399, or around €270-290 in the EU, this sounds like an impressive score. The card runs at 625MHz, and unlike the HD4870 X2, it features 2GB of cheaper DDR3 memory, which goes a long way in keeping the cost down.
> 
> ...



HD4850 X2 outperforms GTX280


----------



## toofan (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello guys check this link and then post your replies.

I had got this link from our own digit forum. I am posting it here because its the most appropriate place for this link.

*techgage.com/article/palit_radeon_hd_4870_x2_1gb_-_amd_reclaims_gpu_supremacy/10

I must say Its pure killing. Murder of GTX280.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

^^
And that too by a 57% score increase over GTX 280 at the absolute maximum.


----------



## asingh (Aug 16, 2008)

The Green Company is slowly getting slaughtered by the Reds. Cannot wait for the defense..what will nVidia strike back with...! Mm..interesting...! Though the 4870 X2 costs around $100 more.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 16, 2008)

asigh said:


> The Green Company is slowly getting slaughtered by the Reds. Cannot wait for the defense..what will nVidia strike back with...! Mm..interesting...! Though the 4870 X2 costs around $100 more.



if nVidia has to survive it will have to fight back,PhysX and Cuda looks good on paper but does nothing extraordinary in a gameplay.

and prices will come down for 4870X2 and gtx280 initial cost was $600 while 4870X2 is only $500....but yes 4870X2 placed directly against gtx280 will kill it!


----------



## asingh (Aug 16, 2008)

Or it could be..who hits the 45nm fabrication process first.

Smaller die cores...packed with more transistors (harder to control electrical components..but more efficient)


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2008)

Now who is going to buy hd 4870x2 just now. I don't think there will be many and same is the case with gtx280.

But after few months 4870x2 will come down then it would be a piece of large cake.


----------



## forever (Aug 16, 2008)

asigh said:


> Or it could be..who hits the 45nm fabrication process first.
> 
> Smaller die cores...packed with more transistors (harder to control electrical components..but more efficient)



ATI would be going straight to 40nm fabrication next from 55nm. Source


----------



## asingh (Aug 16, 2008)

forever said:


> ATI would be going straight to 40nm fabrication next from 55nm. Source



All the better..!


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 19, 2008)

Guys good news MSI India Launches ATI Radeon R4870 with 1GB DDR5 Memory but i don't know its price?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

^^AWSSOME 

<<<<<<this was the 200th post of this thread >>>>>


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> Guys good news MSI India Launches ATI Radeon R4870 with 1GB DDR5 Memory but i don't know its price?



Some 18k I guess.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

18k definitely worth it, when compared to zotac gtx 260 at 26k.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 20, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> Guys good news MSI India Launches ATI Radeon R4870 with 1GB DDR5 Memory but i don't know its price?



its all news but where are MSI cards?? i can't find them ...anyone knows who is selling it ?


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 20, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> its all news but where are MSI cards?? i can't find them ...anyone knows who is selling it ?


 

ACRO ENGINEERING COMPANY is selling MSI graphic card in India


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 20, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> ACRO ENGINEERING COMPANY is selling MSI graphic card in India



contact number ...address please of this company


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 21, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> contact number ...address please of this company


 

Mr. Niranjan from Acro Engineers (987194939)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 21, 2008)

Catalyst 8.8 drivers officially up on ATI's site.Will download it tonight & give it a shot.Let's hope it has fixed up the earlier bugs.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 21, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> Mr. Niranjan from Acro Engineers (987194939)



thanks.... but its only 9 digit number ...its not a valid mobile number.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 21, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> thanks.... but its only 9 digit number ...its not a valid mobile number.



arre yaar, tum bhi naa!!  

add a '0'(zero) before d 10 digit no. man!!!!! lollz


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 21, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> arre yaar, tum bhi naa!!
> 
> add a '0'(zero) before d 10 digit no. man!!!!! lollz



means ....?


----------



## asingh (Aug 21, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Catalyst 8.8 drivers officially up on ATI's site.Will download it tonight & give it a shot.Let's hope it has fixed up the earlier bugs.


 
Please do let us know..how the heating issue is  doing. Fan speeds..???


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 21, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> Mr. Niranjan from Acro Engineers (987194939)



plz update the phone no yaar! u forgot a DIGIT!!!! 



imgame2 said:


> means ....?



sorry, it seems d original poster did miss a full DIGIT!
my mistake..sorry 4 misinterpreting!


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 22, 2008)

9871949398


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 22, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> 9871949398



thanks once again i will call up and see if things work out for me ....


----------



## Blackfire (Aug 22, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> thanks once again i will call up and see if things work out for me ....


 

ur welcome


----------



## toofan (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys the latest price of Palit HD4850 at theitwares is Rs 9.2k. just check the link.

*www.theitwares.com/gfxcards/gfxcards.htm

Isn't a good news.

Also the Xpertvision's HD4850 is at 8.9k. here is the link

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2736


----------



## forever (Sep 3, 2008)

time ke saath har cheej ke price girte hain


----------



## Blackfire (Sep 3, 2008)

guys do anybody know price of 4870X2?


----------



## forever (Sep 3, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> guys do anybody know price of 4870X2?



Priced near $550 outside. India main should be near 30k most likely.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

*sapphire HD4870x2*

sapphire HD4870x2 has arrived in india ...its now available at 29.6k (including shipping ) which is cheaper or almost same as the price of GTX280's best available price in india .....looks like nvidia has no card for competition for R770 variants .. atleast in india 



no one is buying 9800GTX+ still costing 12.5k mininum and avalability poor across the country ....and HD4850 is 3k cheap ...and 9800gtx+ looks only strong on paper with 5-6 fps more ...5-6 fps more for 3k .....who will buy it ??



in india HD4870 still costs less than gtx260 ....about 3k,HD4870 is better card than gtx260 anyday ..the only way to beat this card in US was to bring the price of gtx260 equal to HD4870 ...which they did in  US ...u get both HD4870 and gtx260 at same price now in US....but here nvidia doesn't seem to care to do so in india ...



HD4870x2 cheaper than GTX280 says it all ...

nVidia is giving no competition whatsoever in terms of aggressive price cuts to ATI ...with R770 still to come for budget market ....ATI will be hoping to take over the control completely from nVidia ..even though for a time being....


----------



## forever (Sep 8, 2008)

So the beast has finally landed


----------



## Blackfire (Sep 8, 2008)

Is there any other company which is selling 4870X2 in India?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> Is there any other company which is selling 4870X2 in India?



not that i m aware of....soon palit and gecube models will be available for much less perhaps for 25k or so ..for this beast !!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 8, 2008)

Blackfire said:


> Is there any other company which is selling 4870X2 in India?


Sapphire is a company that is respectable enough to qualify for a buy. Its one of the best. But yes, the moment GeCube and Palit enter, we will see aggressive price cuts.


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 8, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> not that i m aware of....soon palit and gecube models will be available for much less perhaps for 25k or so ..for this beast !!



find it here.... *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2880



Blackfire said:


> Is there any other company which is selling 4870X2 in India?



nothing as of yet!



MetalheadGautham said:


> Sapphire is a company that is respectable enough to qualify for a buy. Its one of the best. But yes, the moment GeCube and Palit enter, we will see aggressive price cuts.



+123! agreed bro!


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 8, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> find it here.... *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2880
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my dear friend ...thats what i revived this thread for to tell that 4870x2 has arrived in India ...but someone was asking if another company is available for that i said not that i m aware of ..


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Sep 9, 2008)

Gainward also making ATi cards, starting from 4-series. I don't know if it is available but its GLH & Golden Samples are few of the best cards available & don't cost much than stock versions but i think they can easily compete with the best ATi cards.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 9, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Gainward also making ATi cards, starting from 4-series. I don't know if it is available but its GLH & Golden Samples are few of the best cards available & don't cost much than stock versions but i think they can easily compete with the best ATi cards.



gainward is a division of PALIT (look *here* )..before they only used to make nVidia chip based card ..but now going to make ATI cards too ....AFAIK Xpertvision (another division of Palit for branding Europe) and Palit cards are identical ...but gainward's golden sample card comes with dual slot cooler and is also pre-Oced to 700MHz against 625 stock ...the card costs 25 euro's more than referance HD4850 so i expect it to cost about 3k more here in india ......it will intereseting option to other OC version like sapphire Toxic...


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 9, 2008)

toxic still isnt avaialble here 
and btw,imgame2,y dont u add a siggy wid our system config?


----------



## Blackfire (Sep 10, 2008)

can anybody give contact details of distributor of Gigabyte,Sapphire,Powercolor & palit. pls its urgent


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 10, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> toxic still isnt avaialble here
> and btw,imgame2,y dont u add a siggy wid our system config?



actually there is nothing much tell about my config ..so i m not putting it up here ...

i have C2D E7200 with intel DG31PR mobo,3Gb(2GB+1GB) kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM,160GB seagate SATA HDD,palit HD4850,corsair Vx450 W,Asus 2014L1T lightscribe DVD-RW.

that all ...i hope i did not miss anything 

only thing i m missing right now is WD-640 GB (will buy it pretty soon) and a good mobo to overclock ...will buy till next year ..i hope till then these things suffice..

and i heard u were looking for mouse and keyboard ....i m also looking for mouse and keyboard and the logitech G1 gaming combo which KPOWER suggest looks a agood option to me ...what say  ...??


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 10, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> actually there is nothing much tell about my config ..so i m not putting it up here ...
> 
> i have C2D E7200 with intel DG31PR mobo,3Gb(2GB+1GB) kingston DDR2 800MHz RAM,160GB seagate SATA HDD,palit HD4850,corsair Vx450 W,Asus 2014L1T lightscribe DVD-RW.
> 
> ...



u r a sweet person!
that IS the combo i m looking at.can u inquire abt the local prices of the g1 gaming combo?


----------



## forever (Oct 2, 2008)

Catalyst 8.10 beta drivers are out. If reports are to be believed, these drivers bring a marked improvement in crysis preformance 

Vista
Xp


----------



## toofan (Oct 2, 2008)

Earlier the price of HD4850 was 9.2k shown in www.theitwares.com but now from sometime they have changed it to 9.75k + 150shipping charges.

Why so?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Earlier the price of HD4850 was 9.2k shown in www.theitwares.com but now from sometime they have changed it to 9.75k + 150shipping charges.
> 
> Why so?




cos dollar became stronger against rupee ...everything is going costlier ..cos of that  ..i asked the price of logitech G1 gaming mouse and keyboard combo today ..its 1.5k today ...two weeks before it was 1.25k in the same shop ...the shop owner told me that ...everything is getting costlier ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

forever said:


> Priced near $550 outside. India main should be near 30k most likely.



29k, one more than 28k GTX 280


----------



## forever (Oct 2, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> 29k, one more than 28k GTX 280



I made that presumption before the card was even launched in india.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

forever said:


> Catalyst 8.10 beta drivers are out. If reports are to be believed, these drivers bring a marked improvement in crysis preformance
> 
> Vista
> Xp



did u check the performance difference ....?? how good it is than  ...8.9  ??


----------



## forever (Oct 3, 2008)

Didn't get a chance to. One notable feature added to CCC is the manual fan control through a slider


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 3, 2008)

forever said:


> Didn't get a chance to. One notable feature added to CCC is the manual fan control through a slider



but why is it almost twice the size of normal drivers ....whats so special about them ...??


----------



## forever (Oct 3, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> but why is it almost twice the size of normal drivers ....whats so special about them ...??



Because both 32 and 64 bit drivers are included in that package.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 3, 2008)

forever said:


> Because both 32 and 64 bit drivers are included in that package.



oh thanks  ....please post any performance increase u find  .....thanks once again ...


----------



## lodhra (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi
bought Palit hd4870 Igb dual sonic for 21k palit with its dual cooler and multi ddisplay support makes this acrd awesome. also the dual bios feature rocks. the card is even 1cm small in length to stock ati which helps in mainboard installation

latest prices as checkked from whole seller at lamington
4850 512 9.5k (palit)
4850  13500 (palit)
4850 1gb (msi) (14.5 k)
hd 4870 512 (plit))(15k)
hd 4870 sapphire (512)(18.5k)
hd 4870 1gb (palit) (21k)

i would recomend palit cards for power efficiency and cooling solutoions. almost all reviews of them are good

this prices are subjective as radeon 4870 1 gb is hard to source. if someone has good contacts  i feel u can get 1gn 4870 at around 19k


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 12, 2008)

lodhra said:


> Hi
> bought Palit hd4870 Igb dual sonic for 21k palit with its dual cooler and multi ddisplay support makes this acrd awesome. also the dual bios feature rocks. the card is even 1cm small in length to stock ati which helps in mainboard installation
> 
> latest prices as checkked from whole seller at lamington
> ...



thats an awesome buy Palit 4870 1GB sonic ...its almost gets u close to gtx280 (sometimes equal to it ) performance .... 

and i agree with u about palit being better and cooler than other cards its same with even plain HD4850 ..even they run cool 

i have a question though u mentioned a palit Hd4850 for 13k ..is it the sonic model ?? that is HD4850 sonic  ? so far i was not able to confirm if its available in india 

even plain HD4870 at 15k is awesome buy  ...


----------



## nvidia (Oct 12, 2008)

^^But just 512 MB for the 4870 wont be good..


----------



## x3060 (Oct 12, 2008)

it will be if you are running a game till 1900 res, anything above is when that extra 512 comes to play, for games till now.but i dont find a reason to shell out extra 6k for additional 512.


----------



## nvidia (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah... Any game thats released will work fine, but the additional 512 MB will be good for games coming in the next 2 years.. But in any case 6k is too much


----------



## janitha (Oct 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Yeah... Any game thats released will work fine, but the additional 512 MB will be good for games coming in the next 2 years.. But in any case 6k is too much



In the next two years, we will see many new generations of gpu cards and even memory!


----------



## lodhra (Oct 12, 2008)

@imgame2

yes its a sonic version. though get it from a reliable dealer in lamington. i do recomend cassete world. just waiting to assemble my rig as my maximus 2 formula is about to arrive tommorow. i know 6k is bit much but then you dont get the 1gb sonic version with dual bios easily which is premium flagship card. i had to wait almost 3 hours ( i was settling on 4850 1Gb since 4870 1Gb was not there, infact the dealkers did not knew if the 4870 comes in 1gb as ati cards are not that populer ( i dont know why as 4800 series is the best enginered product,)) when accidentally one dealer had this one piece. so i opted for it Gddr5, 1gb for future compatibility precisely because i also do lots of image and video editing for which ati radeon 4800 serious with its avivi and uvd beats nvidia by a long way


----------



## Blackfire (Oct 22, 2008)

lodhra said:


> @imgame2
> 
> yes its a sonic version. though get it from a reliable dealer in lamington. i do recomend cassete world. just waiting to assemble my rig as my maximus 2 formula is about to arrive tommorow. i know 6k is bit much but then you dont get the 1gb sonic version with dual bios easily which is premium flagship card. i had to wait almost 3 hours ( i was settling on 4850 1Gb since 4870 1Gb was not there, infact the dealkers did not knew if the 4870 comes in 1gb as ati cards are not that populer ( i dont know why as 4800 series is the best enginered product,)) when accidentally one dealer had this one piece. so i opted for it Gddr5, 1gb for future compatibility precisely because i also do lots of image and video editing for which ati radeon 4800 serious with its avivi and uvd beats nvidia by a long way


 

so have you assembled your PC now


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

janitha said:


> In the next two years, we will see many new generations of gpu cards and even memory!



Like XDR2 memory?

It performs 12x better than GDDR3, and nearly 2-3x better than GDDR5


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 25, 2008)

which one is better 

Dual Slot

Single Slot


i know dual slot cooler is better than single slot but how much ? if u prefer any link so plz


----------



## lodhra (Oct 27, 2008)

yes assembled my rig and man thank you i took that palit cards man all the hd video encoding , gameplay etc in one short word "Makhan".

my spes

Maximus 2 formula
Palit Radeon 4870 1Gb DDR5
Transcend 2Gb 800mhz (though i plan to do 16GB once the 4gb chip is cheap and the OS support it)
coolermaster 600w supply
zebronics antibiotic case
seagate 1tb hdd
lg dvdram sata with ls
sony bravia  37inch lcd
wireless logitech keyboard and mouse
intel q6600 (quad core) at 2.4ghz

hope i wont spend a money more uptil next 2-3 years


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 27, 2008)

i have got my beast Click Me


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2008)

x3060 said:


> it will be if you are running a game till 1900 res, anything above is when that extra 512 comes to play, for games till now.but i dont find a reason to shell out extra 6k for additional 512.


 
*Before hand..am NOT questioning, the above statement, jus want to know more about the internal workings.*

What does the extra 512MB do, till we are not using  >900 RES..? Will 512MB be enough on the HD4870, I have a 19" display.? 

From what I understand, the memory banks for RAM (not sure VRAM), fill as per requirement. So if we are using a display <900 RES, the >512 Memory will never get allocated for use...or will it...if the game is resource extensive (read Crysis / or anything hereon manufactured by Crytek). Will the 2nd 512MB VRAM module(s)..just sit there idle, never allocated for use..??


----------



## hellgate (Oct 27, 2008)

asigh said:


> Will 512MB be enough on the HD4870, I have a 19" display.?


 
a HD 4870 512MB is more than unuf for gaming in a 19".even a HD 4850 can do this effortlessly


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 28, 2008)

WHat's the resoultion of he monitor?

Must be 1680x1050

There, even the HD4830 newly launched wud do xcellent


----------



## nvidia (Oct 28, 2008)

asigh said:


> From what I understand, the memory banks for RAM (not sure VRAM), fill as per requirement. So if we are using a display <900 RES, the >512 Memory will never get allocated for use...or will it...if the game is resource extensive (read Crysis / or anything hereon manufactured by Crytek). Will the 2nd 512MB VRAM module(s)..just sit there idle, never allocated for use..??



AFAIK, some resource intensive games will use the additional memory to store textures and other things. But basically, that additional memory wont do much good if you are using it on low resolution. However, minimum 512MB of VRAM is recommended on most mid-range and high end cards today irrespective of the resolution of the monitor..


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

^^Xcellent

And dun worry all cards nowadays hav 512MB VRAM

No, DDR2 and DDR3 is another story

Well, mostly till 1680x1050, it has been(I have) noticed that full out settings and 512MB VRAD love each other.
But at 1920x1200 and higher, the card starts begging to god tht y not 1GB VRAM.

Jus' my 2 cents


----------



## asingh (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks..!


----------

